# Cheese & biscuits - friendly biscuit alternatives?



## Madeline (Dec 23, 2018)

Cheese and biscuits, my favourite bit of a meal - have any of you come up with good alternatives to the biscuit bit? I’m going to have a potato and a mince pie, but one mince pie sent me into 11+ territory, so I don’t want to push my luck.


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 23, 2018)

Madeline said:


> Cheese and biscuits, my favourite bit of a meal - have any of you come up with good alternatives to the biscuit bit? I’m going to have a potato and a mince pie, but one mince pie sent me into 11+ territory, so I don’t want to push my luck.




Hi Madeline, I love cheese I have mine with Rice cakes, or seeded crispbreads or even a well seeded slice of bread, but then I am on Insulin MDI so can cover any rise in my BG. You can only try and test . Good luck.

John.


----------



## Sharron1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Madeline said:


> Cheese and biscuits, my favourite bit of a meal - have any of you come up with good alternatives to the biscuit bit? I’m going to have a potato and a mince pie, but one mince pie sent me into 11+ territory, so I don’t want to push my luck.


How about Fine Oat Cakes?  Yum I have them all the time.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 23, 2018)

Oatcake is a good idea. I am a twit, I have Finncrisp in the cupboard, I’ll see what happens if I have those.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 23, 2018)

It's not at all surprising that one mince pie should send your BG soaring skywards, when approx. 99% of the 35g of carb in one of them is the mega sweet, 99 mph version of carb!

There's only about 4 or 5g of carb in the average cream cracker or water biscuit!

I'd rather have one cream cracker with a good lump of hard cheese or a good dollop of a soft one, just because you eat enough cheese to cover 6 biscuits does not mean you HAVE to have 6 !


----------



## travellor (Dec 23, 2018)

trophywench said:


> It's not at all surprising that one mince pie should send your BG soaring skywards, when approx. 99% of the 35g of carb in one of them is the mega sweet, 99 mph version of carb!
> 
> There's only about 4 or 5g of carb in the average cream cracker or water biscuit!
> 
> I'd rather have one cream cracker with a good lump of hard cheese or a good dollop of a soft one, just because you eat enough cheese to cover 6 biscuits does not mean you HAVE to have 6 !



It's Christmas.
Many "normals" hit 11.
Chill.
Eat to your meter, but don't be a victim to it.
It's a one off


----------



## Madeline (Dec 23, 2018)

At 11 I feel crap, so I’d like to ‘save’ my carbs. You’re right, it’s Christmas, I’ll ditch the mince pie and stuff myself with cheese.

Christmas is a HUGE deal to us, our family is tiny, but it’s a time when we really celebrate being together, plus after being seriously ill I am genuinely grateful to be able to celebrate with them. Food is included in that, we don’t make pigs of ourselves, but I’m damned if I’m going to be virtuous and hold back. I love food, it’s one of life’s pleasures.


----------



## travellor (Dec 23, 2018)

Madeline said:


> At 11 I feel crap, so I’d like to ‘save’ my carbs. You’re right, it’s Christmas, I’ll ditch the mince pie and stuff myself with cheese.
> 
> Christmas is a HUGE deal to us, our family is tiny, but it’s a time when we really celebrate being together, plus after being seriously ill I am genuinely grateful to be able to celebrate with them. Food is included in that, we don’t make pigs of ourselves, but I’m damned if I’m going to be virtuous and hold back. I love food, it’s one of life’s pleasures.



If you have a meter, and willing family, test, you will be surprised what high is normal.
Lots of bad advice about spikes seem to be propagated.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 23, 2018)

travellor said:


> If you have a meter, and willing family, test, you will be surprised what high is normal.
> Lots of bad advice about spikes seem to be propagated.


Hah! I have been known to stab them. We are a naturally slim family, very active outdoors types, something I really struggle with losing. So far I’ve not seen anything above 5.5, and that was 2 hours after my eldest scoffed a load of Danish for breakfast. S’not fair


----------



## Madeline (Dec 23, 2018)

BTW, is this the cause of the famous ‘carb slump’? You know, that bowl of pasta for dinner and next thing you’re waking up after a nice doze in front of the tv.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Dec 23, 2018)

Madeline said:


> Cheese and biscuits, my favourite bit of a meal - have any of you come up with good alternatives to the biscuit bit? I’m going to have a potato and a mince pie, but one mince pie sent me into 11+ territory, so I don’t want to push my luck.


Looked at mincepies, horrendously high carb content around 35g.  Good thing I dont really like them.
Cheese biscuits, on the other hand, if you choose carefully could have several for around 10- 12g.
hope this helps and Merry Christmas


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Dec 23, 2018)

Madeline said:


> Oatcake is a good idea. I am a twit, I have Finncrisp in the cupboard, I’ll see what happens if I have those.


Single oatcake has more carb units than many cheese biscuits.  Am going to go with poppy and sesame seed thins.  2.4g per biscuit.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 23, 2018)

I’ll compare crackers tomorrow, I did buy a big box of cheese biscuits so there’s plenty of choice, much rather have cheese than one mince pie.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas lovely @SkinnyLiz


----------



## trophywench (Dec 24, 2018)

Madeline said:


> I’ll compare crackers tomorrow, I did buy a big box of cheese biscuits so there’s plenty of choice, much rather have cheese than one mince pie.




So would I Madeline - I kind of count carbs like money hence a mince pie is ruddy expensive, whereas a cheese biscuit is dirt cheap!


----------



## Madeline (Dec 24, 2018)

trophywench said:


> So would I Madeline - I kind of count carbs like money hence a mince pie is ruddy expensive, whereas a cheese biscuit is dirt cheap!


That’s exactly it really, isn’t it, simply can’t afford a mince pie if I want to feel ok. Not when I’m already having a potato etc, and I’m not missing a roast potato - particularly when it’s not one of mine, as I’m not exactly the greatest roastie maker.


----------



## Carolg (Dec 24, 2018)

We are having a buffet on Xmas day so I am going to have to be blinkered to avoid the higher carb stuff but I like cheese and doing smoked salmon with cream cheese, and am making a trifle which will be as sugar free as possible. The problem for me is I overthink everything and buy too much. Doggie bags for everyone going home will be sorted. If it’s in the house I will eat it or stress about not using it up


----------



## Radders (Dec 24, 2018)

I replace the biscuits with cucumber, celery, peppers and carrots. Although a biscuit is quite modest on the carb front I find it very difficult to stop at 3 or 4 once I get started!


----------



## Madeline (Dec 24, 2018)

Radders said:


> I replace the biscuits with cucumber, celery, peppers and carrots. Although a biscuit is quite modest on the carb front I find it very difficult to stop at 3 or 4 once I get started!


That’s my problem too, it’s all so very moreish.


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 24, 2018)

These days, I'm quite happy with the cheese, and for the soft cheeses, maybe have cucumber slices as carriers.  

If I want a bit of crunch, the either very crispy bacon strips (like are sold in M&S) or chorizo crisps are my go-to.  Boy, is that delicious - chorizo crisp with Boursin.  Nom nom, nom.


----------



## chaoticcar (Dec 24, 2018)

Stilton or gorgonzola with walnuts ,it's amazing how much cheese you can get on a walnut !
   Carol


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 24, 2018)

I love cheese! Food of the gods, along with olives 

As for mince pies, I have bought one pack of 6 mini pies from Waitrose, which have less crust and are 15 carbs each. They will do, and with a dollop of cream are lovely. As is panettone...<slurp slurp>


----------



## travellor (Dec 24, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> These days, I'm quite happy with the cheese, and for the soft cheeses, maybe have cucumber slices as carriers.
> 
> If I want a bit of crunch, the either very crispy bacon strips (like are sold in M&S) or chorizo crisps are my go-to.  Boy, is that delicious - chorizo crisp with Boursin.  Nom nom, nom.



Forget the over processed meats.
Way too unhealthy.
If you want the M&S answer to go with cheese, get a really nice roasted garlic and olive loaf.
It's even better than the "Hovis" biscuit!

Just don't eat it all at once.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 24, 2018)

Water biscuits are the most tasteless crackers invented.  I quite like the Aldi wheat crackers as they have a bit of flavour to them and I'll be having a mince pie.


----------



## travellor (Dec 24, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Water biscuits are the most tasteless crackers invented.  I quite like the Aldi wheat crackers as they have a bit of flavour to them and I'll be having a mince pie.



Very true.
i suspect someone named them after their first taste!


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 24, 2018)

travellor said:


> Forget the over processed meats.
> Way too unhealthy.
> If you want the M&S answer to go with cheese, get a really nice roasted garlic and olive loaf.
> It's even better than the "Hovis" biscuit!
> ...



You wouldn't like what happened if I ate the roasted garlic and olive loaf.  There's a very good reason I'm gluten free.


----------



## travellor (Dec 24, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> You wouldn't like what happened if I ate the roasted garlic and olive loaf.  There's a very good reason I'm gluten free.



Gluten free?
Doesn't mean you need to go for a really unhealthy saturated fat, and even worse, a really bad processed saturated fat diet.
A lot of gluten free products are available.
Message me if you need a few pointers to help you out.


----------



## JMyrtle (Dec 24, 2018)

My fall back is carrot sticks, olives or celery!
Now I have wondered this, we all know that if we cook rice, potato or pasta,(even chips)  let it go completely cold and then reheat it doesn't raise our glucose levels so why the whatever doesn't it work for crisps or is it the reheating bit that works the magic.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 24, 2018)

I’d like to know if it works with toast from frozen bread


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 25, 2018)

travellor said:


> Gluten free?
> Doesn't mean you need to go for a really unhealthy saturated fat, and even worse, a really bad processed saturated fat diet.
> A lot of gluten free products are available.
> Message me if you need a few pointers to help you out.



Thanks for your kind offer.  I have my diet on a decent footing for me.  I don't ask you or anyone else to adopt anything I do, but whilst my health is robust, I feel well and am well-read, relating to my own choices and any percieved risks I take, and my last A1c in what would be considered safe territory, at 30, I'm happy enough with that as a mix.  

The only speciifically manufactured GF things I have in the house are Soy Sauce, for stir fries and some Worcestershire Sauce.  Other rthan that, I stick with naturally and commonly gluten-free foods, but this isn't about me, as you'll be delighted to know.


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 25, 2018)

Madeline said:


> I’d like to know if it works with toast from frozen bread



To be honest, Madeline, different people have differing reactions to the frozen starches.  For some it seems kinder and for others it makes not an iota of difference.  

Frustratingly, this is another instance when your blood glucose meter is your best friend.  Have a test or two and see.


----------



## travellor (Dec 25, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> Thanks for your kind offer.  I have my diet on a decent footing for me.  I don't ask you or anyone else to adopt anything I do, but whilst my health is robust, I feel well and am well-read, relating to my own choices and any percieved risks I take, and my last A1c in what would be considered safe territory, at 30, I'm happy enough with that as a mix.
> 
> The only speciifically manufactured GF things I have in the house are Soy Sauce, for stir fries and some Worcestershire Sauce.  Other rthan that, I stick with naturally and commonly gluten-free foods, but this isn't about me, as you'll be delighted to know.


Just an offer.
Gluten free has no bearing at all on hba1c.
They are in no way related.
Google it maybe then?


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 25, 2018)

travellor said:


> Just an offer.
> Gluten free has no bearing at all on hba1c.
> They are in no way related.
> Google it maybe then?



With respect, I think you may find that many people unable to tolerate gluten (whether coelic or "just" gluten intolerant) find their blood sugars elevate - sometimes quite sharply - after injesting it, and trust me, if what happens to me, happens to others too often, I'm pretty confident their numbers would go up.  It takes me around 3 weeks to fully recover from what happens to me, but we're going off-topic.

Apologies, @Madeline .  I hope you found something you enjoyed as your cheese carrier.


----------



## JMyrtle (Dec 25, 2018)

AndBreathe, people are only trying to be helpful, please accept their suggestions in the way they are intended.
Noone is intending any criticism so please don't take their comments that way.
We are all here to help one another.


----------



## travellor (Dec 25, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> With respect, I think you may find that many people unable to tolerate gluten (whether coelic or "just" gluten intolerant) find their blood sugars elevate - sometimes quite sharply - after injesting it, and trust me, if what happens to me, happens to others too often, I'm pretty confident their numbers would go up.  It takes me around 3 weeks to fully recover from what happens to me, but we're going off-topic.
> 
> Apologies, @Madeline .  I hope you found something you enjoyed as your cheese carrier.


Interesting, I realise you are type 2, so you are speaking as a gluten intolerant diabetic. I have tested gluten intolerant none diabetics.
No effect on BG.
And I really have tested a fair number of people to set base levels.
If you see a rise, I suspect it's the carbs, not the gluten.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 25, 2018)

Let's not fall out at Christmas!  Please bear in mind that we are extraordinarily complex beings, and people find what works for them as individuals, none of us is a statistic


----------



## silentsquirrel (Dec 25, 2018)

Northerner said:


> people find what works for them as individuals, none of us is a statistic



Exactly!

Apologies, Madeline.


----------



## travellor (Dec 25, 2018)

I have let my defence drop.
I have eaten far too much cheese after reading this thread!
Low calorie diet in the new year!
(Until then.........)


----------



## Drummer (Dec 25, 2018)

Try ground almond crackers.
mix a bag of ground almonds with enough water to make a rather dry dough, add a little salt and several sprinkles of whatever dried herbs you fancy. Put a little olive oil into your hands and form the dough into a ball and roll it out thin in between layers of oiled parchment paper. Place on a baking sheet and sprinkle with small or milled seeds, press into the surface and then bake at 350 degrees F or 180 degrees C for about 10 minutes, but start checking after 7 minutes. The result should break easily when cooled, but you can make score lines before baking if you like neat squares.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 25, 2018)

Thank you @Drummer, I’ve got loads of ground almonds (was planning a kransekake for Christmas back in the summer) and will have a go making those tomorrow.

Merry Christmas all xxx


----------



## JMyrtle (Dec 26, 2018)

Well I will continue to help everyone as much as I can.
As has been said we are all individuals but at the same time none of us are unique and what works for some of us may not work for others and vice versa.
Dont forget we come from all  age groups, backgrounds, and even different countries  and i am sure everyone on the forum is working towards making life easier for all of us, helpful suggestions should not be taken personally as we all express ourselves differently and some folks are more forceful than others.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Jan 3, 2019)

Madeline said:


> I’d like to know if it works with toast from frozen bread


so would I as most of my bread consumption is frozen bread toasted.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Jan 3, 2019)

travellor said:


> Forget the over processed meats.
> Way too unhealthy.
> If you want the M&S answer to go with cheese, get a really nice roasted garlic and olive loaf.
> It's even better than the "Hovis" biscuit!
> ...


the poppy and sesame seed ones are nice, and only 2.4g carb each


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Jan 3, 2019)

Drummer said:


> Try ground almond crackers.
> mix a bag of ground almonds with enough water to make a rather dry dough, add a little salt and several sprinkles of whatever dried herbs you fancy. Put a little olive oil into your hands and form the dough into a ball and roll it out thin in between layers of oiled parchment paper. Place on a baking sheet and sprinkle with small or milled seeds, press into the surface and then bake at 350 degrees F or 180 degrees C for about 10 minutes, but start checking after 7 minutes. The result should break easily when cooled, but you can make score lines before baking if you like neat squares.


 Must try this -  once the ginormous tin of normal crackers is used up.  Wasn't me that bought it


----------

